# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Aie, robots !

## Carpette

Imotep à vous amis lecteurs !

La béta fermée de Gnobot démarre mercredi *bruits de trompettes* !
Alors pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Gnobot (et ils sont nombreux pour le moment il me semble, vu que c'est la première fois qu'on en parle vraiment en public), il s'agit d'un jeu in-browser, consistant à se foutre sur la gueule à grand coup de robot, ces dits robots étant bien entendu customisés par vos soins.

Dans les faits, ça implique un éditeur de robot pour construire le design de votre bestiau, un magasin, pour aller acheter des gros canons entre autre, une armurerie, pour poser vos gros canons, et un éditeur de programmation, histoire de pouvoir "scripter" le comportement de son robot.
Quand je dit scripter, rassurez vous, pas besoin de notions quelconque de programmation pour pouvoir le faire, du bon sens suffit (bretons s'abstenir). Il s'agit d'éviter que votre robot s'acharne à taper devant lui avec une masse, alors que l'adversaire est 5m plus loin, en train de lui jouer de la flute.

Bref, il s'agit ici d'une béta. On espère avoir éliminé le plus de bugs possible, mais il doit en rester quelques uns collés au fond, on compte donc sur vous pour nous aider à les trouver. Il reste un gros travail d'équilibrage à faire, c'est aussi la que vous intervenez. N'hésitez pas à nous faire remonter ce que vous aimez, ce que vous détestez, et ce que vous aimeriez voir dans le jeu, si possible sur le forum

Pour pouvoir s'inscrire à la béta, il faut remplir ce petit formulaire, les heureux élus recevant leur clé autour du mercredi 17 (pour l'heure d'envoi, ça sera en fonction du décuvage de notre admin (Corbofo, si vous le croisez sur Uber, dites lui de retourner bosser !))

 Pour les screens, j'en aurais bien mis un ou deux de plus, mais je me galère avec l'interface, alors, quand j'aurais appris à l'utiliser, y'en aura peut être en rab.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Poulos

Demande envoyer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## M0zArT

Une news de Carpette + un jeu made by (entre autre) Carpette \o/
Formulaire rempli en bonne et due forme !

EDIT : Par contre une fois le mail rentré sur le formulaire et le bouton cliqué, rien ne dit si la demande a bien été envoyé :/

----------


## Boitameuh

Mais !.. C'est super-citrouille !

----------


## znokiss

Surtout que Mercredi 17, c'est mon annif' !

edit : le design du site est prometteur.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Yeah, ça a l'air fun. Inscription effectué !

----------


## Carpette

Si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas à nous les souffler, on essaiera de les rajouter dans la mesure du possible (on vient de me souffler l'idée de jouer en équipe, ça nous plait, on va essayer de mettre ça dans la semaine)

----------


## Papa_Schultz

Sympa, ca a l'air marrant pour occuper mes heures au bureau.

----------


## Flipmode

Ça a l'air nul ... mais nul !
Je m'inscris de suite.

----------


## Tiramisou

J'te souffle l'idée de m'envoyer de suite un accès a, non pas la beta, mais l'alpha!! Oui monsieur.

----------


## oziosborn

Ca m'a l'air bien sympathique tout ça ! Formulaire rempli !

----------


## Graouu

Done !

----------


## Poulos

Et la Beta pour moi \o/

----------


## Sao

Vous auriez pu d'mander !

----------


## Carpette

Hop, j'ai fait un topic pour causer du jeu ici

----------


## Grokararma

Béta accepté  ::):

----------


## jiankhan

Serveur down.

Et juste avant il y avait un gros fâcheux bug: sauvegarde des modifications des bots impossible.

Mais quand ça marche c'est rigolo.



Et pour faire mon chieur: trop de flash tue.

----------


## Carpette

Le serveur en prend plein la gueule sur certaines montée en charge, d'où les crashs par moment (sans compter les moment où on est en train de faire une update, et que vous êtes en train de modifier vos robots ...)

----------

